# Arrrggghhhh! Cyclogest melting in the heat...



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

I just went to insert my evening Cyclogest to find that they're beginning to melt in the heat. Up until today they've been hard and easy to insert. Today's was softer and more difficult. Should I put them in the fridge to cool them down? Will they all be ruined now?
I was told to store my GonalF and Ovitrelle in the fridge but that the Cetrotide and Cyclogest should be room temp. I'm really panicking now..

Thanks for any advice anyone can give.

Xxx


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

This whole process is so riddled with obstacles and potential potholes... It's sending me loopy... Xxx


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

mine have gone soft and horrid too.  Do you have a cool cupboard or somewhere you can put them?  I have moved mine from the bathroom to the hall cupboard as thats where we keep the wine!!


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you, Moragob. I've just done the same - our hall (and hall cupboard) is probably the coolest part of the house as it has got ceramic tiles and doesn't get any sunlight so that's probably the coolest place for them to be other than the fridge. I'm just in a panic that the progesterone will have been diluted and the pessaries may have lost their efficacy. I know that's probably irrational but IVF is making me completely irrational! 
Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was told to store my cyclogest in the fridge all the time, so the fridge won't do any harm.

X


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry to gate crash your post but needed similar advice for Fostimon(FSH stims), Gonazi(hCG trigger) and Buserelin meds. These are new meds to me so not entirely sure about storing instructions. My previous drugs Menopur could be kept out and Pregnyl had to be refrigerated. The leaflet says don't freeze and don't store above 25 degrees. Its been about 30 degrees in my flat over the last few days and I have been trying to store it in various places around the flat but still as warm! Finally gave up today and put it into the fridge. Does anyone know if it will be ok? I don't use them till August/Sept so got a while left of summer to go! Tried to ring my clinic today but no answer. Thanks in advance.


----------

